# Wireless Containment Systems



## Goldie Dog (May 27, 2011)

Hello All,
We are looking at the pros/cons of the various dog fencing systems (wired vs. wireless). Can anyone shed some light on this? Do the wireless systems really work (rural areas). We have a 14 month old V, who likes to take off....you know the deal.

I like the idea going wireless, (WiFi?) there are several choices, setup looks very easy as opposed to buried cable.

Here's the systems I am looking at:

- *Havahart system* http://www.havahartwireless.com/store/wireless-dog-fence/5134g
- *Perimeter Tech WiFi system* http://www.petfenceusa.com/psu-ptpwf-100.html
- *Pet Safe* http://www.petsafe.net/Products/Fencing/Wireless-Fences/Wireless-Containment-System.aspx

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am not familiar with specific brands but I have seen bad experiences from wireless fence systems. My mom's dog was attacked when 2 dogs came out of their fence (owner states the batteries were dead in the collars). Another was on the Dogs 101 episode that dealt with Vizslas. There is a famous pitcher that has 2 and they just ignored the fence because they wanted what was on the other side too bad to care. They were both hit by a car and needed major surgery. I have also heard of times when the dogs figure out how to jump over to get what they want but then can't get back in (due to adrenaline no longer being present I guess). 
Good luck in your decision and I am sure that there are other people that have had many positive experiences that can be more helpful.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Just keep in mind, like Jill said, they're not always effective. If the dog wants what is on the other side, there is nothing to stop it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uo4MPO0TmXU
http://www.facebook.com/runnersworldmagazine/posts/148709165197664

In the case of the video I posted, the temptation was about 2,000 people running by. Obviously the owners were foolish to let their dog be tempted by so many people running right in front of him, and they were lucky to get him back. He also raised $9,000 for cancer research in the process, so I guess it worked out well.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A few years back, I paid the money for a property survey and a real fence. I'm happy that I did. What always worried me was not so much that my dog could get out, but that I had no control over what could come in. I mean, supposing there's a pit bull spoiling for a fight, and he lives just down the road? Or what if a pack of hungry coyotes decides to gang up on your dog? You can't control who or what might wander into your yard. Even with the real fence, I always keep an eye on Willie. I guess I am a worry wart, but I think I just take my responsibility seriously, and want him to be safe, while still having the illusion of freedom.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

We have the Petsafe in ground electric fence, its AWESOME! Such a life saver! I can just let her outside now and not worry!We live on the lake with a road between our house and the lake, and theres always people out walking and biking on our road, Holly started to get a little too curious and kept running down to the road to visit people. Our road gets so busy in the summer time with all the cottagers that we felt this was the best option for us. I was so scared of her getting hit by a car!

She was e-collar conditioned prior to this so she knew what the beeping was when she'd get close to the fence. I'm so glad we bought it, took a couple nights to install but was worth it! And she caught on really fast to where her boundaries were!!


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

P.s. We also chose the in-ground fence because there were certain spots in the yard where we didn't want her to go. (my gardens!)


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The Wireless works well if the area is *perfectly* flat and there are no other electronic distractions (like a neighbors fence). I would by a good e-collar and use that to train the dog to stay on the property. If the dog will definately be left alone outside - go with a more expensive inground fence. The initial training is very important.


----------

